# Ork Battlewagon Death Roller Sprue Coming Soon



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im sure you will be pleased to hear that GW are to release a Wagon bits sprue in plastic and it will include the fabled death roller on it. no other details at the moment other than it will be direct only.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

YAY!!!!!
Good ol' Orks


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that coming with the battlewagon box set do we think? (I imagine that makes sense)


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

No, i've been informed that it's coming separate.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> No, i've been informed that it's coming separate.


thats right , a sprue that has been produced for direct sales only, very different way of doing things but i guess its some for of test for future upgrade sprues.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe we can look forward to some other upgrades for other armies. I hate the fact that it is direct only but its better then not having them at all (especially when you can get exactly what you need from bit suppliers).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow...that's retarded.
But I'll probably get one anyhow


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Wow...that's retarded.
> But I'll probably get one anyhow


your right its a strange move, first they dont put it in the box and then make it direct only?i can only assume they are doing this to make the online store a more attractive place.Collectors range, popular metal bits,appocalypse command sprues and direct only models on the larger metal sets such as throne of judgement and now a ork battlewagon bitz sprue.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit like gettign rid of the sale of bits .... although I guess your not complainging too much about this Bitsand kits :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

humakt said:


> A bit like gettign rid of the sale of bits .... although I guess your not complainging too much about this Bitsand kits :grin:


:so_happy::victory:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Image added to first post.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cheers Jez, i missed the part about the kill kannon when i read the article, the news just get even better for Ork players.

Just been looking at the parts break down for the battle wagon in the latest WD and it covers 3 pages,Gonna need a bigger room to store this lot lol.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats great news i was worried i'd have to scratch build for the five planned battle wagons in my army.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that's nice... too bad I'm already converting my own. Oh well, maybe for my second battlewagon...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

<shakes my head> It's not nice, it's a freaking scam.

Imagine if they decided to only sell standard LRs in the stores and made you buy a $10 upgrade sprue if you wanted to make a Crusader or Redeemer

They'll issue a crappy looking model that doesn't have the right options to make it effective, and then charge you extra for the parts that make it actually useful

Why don't they just make the predator sprues direct order only too while they're at it?


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Is this from the January white dwarf? And for the death roller, I just use a V-8 can with a bunch of spiked bits, cuz I'm sure the death roller's gonna cost 15 bucks or something ridiculous.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Galahad said:


> <shakes my head> It's not nice, it's a freaking scam.
> 
> Imagine if they decided to only sell standard LRs in the stores and made you buy a $10 upgrade sprue if you wanted to make a Crusader or Redeemer
> 
> ...


I dunno, I don't really think it's the same thing. The deathroller and killcannon are optional add-ons to the battlewagon, whereas the crusader and redeemer are completely different models in their own right, with different entries in the dexes and so on. I agree that it sucks, and seems to be a half assed consolation prize, but I don't quite think the two are the same.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I beg to differ. The battlewagon doesn't have any standard armament or set variations, therefore if you don't include all of the options you haven't been given a complete model.

It's not the same as leaving out the pintile storm bolter and HKM, because without those you still have a complete land raider. Leaving out vital (and popular) set of weapon options for a vehicle like the battlewagon really is like leaving the hurricane bolters and assault cannons out of the land raider kit, or leaving the lascannons out of the predator.

Would you buy a Predator kit that didn't come with sponson weapons? After all, they're just an optional upgrade. you could always buy the $10 sponson upgrade kit...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Gal's right (has he ever been wrong?)

What GW *could* do is sell the Rhino and the Land Raider. Then if you want to 'upgrade' to another 'option' you could buy the Pred, Whirlie, Razorback, Crusader etc sprues for an extra £10-15 (call that $15-25 or so) from Direct (oh, don't forget the couple of bucks delivery charge on that).

Or what they *could* do is put the deffrolla sprue in with the Battlewagon. It's already £35 ($50 or more US?)... and given what you get (it's got a lot of parts I'll admit) what difference's one more sprue going to make? A rolla is one of the most common upgrades to a wagon. As much as there is a 'standard design' of wagon, the rolla is part of it - there are really only two BW 'variants', the troop-carrying shock-tank and the pillbox; and you can only make one-and-a-half of those with this kit.

:shaking head in disbelief at GW _again_ cyclops:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I just hope this makes Games Workshop return to the bitz and sprues you could buy.

For example, I want to make my honour guard with the Chaos Warrior backs, and the Space Wolf commander backpack/Generic Marine Commander backpack.

Now I don't want to pay £100 for a 10 strong unit, I want to pay £30-50, and have those extra options on top.

Gal's right though, I don't like the fact that Orks (despite me not liking Deffrollas) having to pay extra for something that's as ubiquitous as a Dozer Blade for Marines... Hold on...

Yes, while I'll moan about why they're putting the price up to cover the cost of the new upgrades, which are part of the kit, I'd much prefer to pay a slightly higher cost (£2, for the opportunity for a Rhino to have an additional Storm bolter, HKMissile, Extra Armour, and a Dozer Blade sounds reasonable), and have the upgrades, than pay for the shell, then pay £15 pounds to forge world for the Armour and Dozer, or in this case £8 for the Deffrolla and Killcannon.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Well, it will probably beat the two months I had to wait to get my deff Rolla from forge World. I guess they reckcon if the sprue was in the box it would have pushed the price up to much to charge on a large veichle box set.

Although this way they can squeeze you even more by buying it seperately.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Just for the sake of confirmation, I've got the new battlewagon sprues, and there's no death roller or killcannon or anything along those lines on there. 

-Shameless plug: I don't play Orks, so if you want it... check out the trading area thread. /plug


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> Just for the sake of confirmation, I've got the new battlewagon sprues, and there's no death roller or killcannon or anything along those lines on there.


Now there's a fantasy fuelled train of thought: how cool would it be if you could torrent 40K models? :mrgreen:


----------

